# toll roads or non tolls



## 117778 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi am throught france to verbier, 

just wondered if the money i save on tolls would be spent on petrol? 

plus would it be a nicer driver on the non toll roads?

cheers

kepsy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi kepsy

Definitely a pleasanter drive on the non toll roads plus you get to see places you'd never see if you go toll all the way.

Not sure about using more fuel, I'm not a technical person :roll: but if it's the speed of getting there that is important rather than the journey, use the tolls.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kepsy! Hey, you've asked a hard question. I take the Verbier is the one in Switzerland?

Some more info would be helpful. When are you travelling? How much time do you have, in other words, do you need to get there quickly because you only have so much holiday time available?

It is a fact that Auntie Sandra and I, both retired, do our best to AVOID the autoroutes and their tolls. It's not because we want to save money. It's because we have time to go slower and see some of the millions of gems along the way, gems you would miss by using the autoroutes.

But if OUR destination was Verbier in Switzerland, we'd do what we did in June when we were just down the road at Annecy. There's a limit to how many miles of bending, winding, up hill, down dale a driver can do. So I opted to use the autoroute on the way home.

Again, it is a fact that on an autoroute, if you travel for four hours at 60mph, then you'll average a very respectable 60mph. Once you move to the D roads in France, you'll do well to average 30mph. 

Back to June - once I'd got away from the Alps, I resorted to the D roads. I drove for 10 hours in one day and did only 336 miles, an average of 33.6mph. 

So it's up to you. Are you on a tight schedule, with reservations booked, in which case use the autoroutes and pay the tolls. If you have time, take it! Leave the autoroutes behind and find some gems. You won't pay tolls and your fuel economy should be so much better.

Whatever you decide, enjoy your trip.


----------



## 117778 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks very much, am heading out at the end of the month and yes verbier in switzerland. 

umm i'm thinking of taking a few days to do it, as its 11hrs in a car doing 70mph plus i'll have a bit of weight in the MH so will take a lot more i'm sure.

when i went on a trip with 5mates in a 4 berth for 3 weeks we didn't use the tolls and to be far saw some great views and site. was gutted that i didn't have a camera at the time. 

anywhere you'd recommend?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

We try to stay off toll roads as far as possible. If you look at a map of your route you may find that the toll roads run parallel to the main roads a good deal of the time.
We tend to skirt around bigger towns and cities that we are not intending to visit to avoid congestion, fuel consumption is also lower due to driving at a lower speed with the added bonus of some fantastic scenery.

Have a great trip.

Rob.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This year we have kept off the toll roads. Provided you are not rushing south the non-toll roads are adequate. We have found that if anything fuel consumption is better, mainly because you tend to slow down and take more notice of what is around you.
Why do it all today, when you can do some tomorrow?
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

I would go non toll. I have limited knowledge of toll free roads in France, but have tried various routes to get to the French/Swiss border at Basle/Mulhouse. It is only marginally longer in time than the motorway and a hell of a lot cheaper. Plus cheaper fuel etc when needed.

Russell


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have just returned from 6 weeks travelling in France and the south of Spain and would have to agree with uncleNorm, if time is not important keep to the non toll roads.
I used toll roads all the time and would doubt if the saving in fuel would go any where near covering the toll charges. The decision is whether time is more important than cost.

Charlie


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Both have their place.
We like driving a few miles on minor country roads, admiring the views and stopping when and where we like. We also like the French Autoroutes - set the cruise at 55 - 60 and enjoy. Some go through some startling scenery and are often not busy, as at home. Plus the odd time you want to get somewhere 200 miles away in a day they serve that purpose really well.
Try them both.
Cheers
Bob45


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chascass said:


> . The decision is whether time is more important than cost.
> Charlie


There is another factor to take into account.

French towns and villages are very fond of their roundabouts. We reckon that they are rated in importance by the number of them they have on their outskirts- either that or mayors have a fund dedicated to building them.

Driving even modest distances through a chain of towns and villages with multiple roundabouts, traffic calming measures ( all different) and busy street markets can, especially at the end of a long holiday, be quite tiring. We have evidence too that it does use extra fuel. Motorway driving can be quite relaxing by contrast.

We do tend to use free and toll motorways much more towards the end of a holiday even if we are not in a hurry.

G


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Your comment concerning roundabouts is so true, the French must hate traffic lights.

Charlie


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Non toll for me, except where I know that the autoroute alternative will cut out a very twisty road over perhaps a mountain, as it really frustrates the locals to be stuck behind a large motorhome (so then I let them past whenever i can). But my best fuel consumption was achieved non toll road, corners towns and roundabouts included! I can't sit on a straight autoroute at 55 or 60 or worse 50, you don't seem to move! But those speeds non toll you see and expereince so much more. The journey is all part of the experience, otherwise just take an airplane!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Russell made an excellent point about the cost of fuel on motorways. You might save a small amount in mpg going toll roads, but you will easily pay for the difference if you have to refuel there.

Must admit we tend to stick to the N roads and use the Motorway (either toll or non-toll) around major towns. 

Sue


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*to toll or not to toll*

We found a lovely route from France into Italy via Gap and Barcelonnette - much less frequented than the route via Briancon, and it lands you at Cuneo, so you can cut Northwest to join the Turin Milan Autostrada at Asti, or go South to Genoa.

It would rely on the pass near Barcelonnette being open, it was certainly fine mid-October when we came through.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Roads*

Try a Mixture

When you get tired of the motorway, try to find an alternative route. Look for BIS or Bison fute routes.

Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: to toll or not to toll*



hmh said:


> We found a lovely route from France into Italy via Gap and Barcelonnette .


And you can overnight on the pass ( Colle della Maddalena / Col de Larche.) We like this route too - see my photos in the album below.

We're not too keen on the road to and round Genoa however !

Cuneo is well worth a stop- we've used Campeggio Communale Bisalta.

G


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*"fuel consumption is also lower due to driving at a lower speed "*

Hi Rob thats not always the case,this year we drove down to Spain,limited time so used the "toll system" all the way there.
Because of the steady or constant speed we maintained in our van (4.5t)
we found that it worked out about the same as "non toll" but much less stressfull.   
Not saying that its the case for everyone.

Gary


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

hmh, can you give me some more info on the route you took please.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like many others above we use a combination of toll and non-toll depending on how much time we have. We returned last weekend from 2 weeks near Bergerac and returned using auturoutes (toll) and dual carriageways (free), both were empty c/w UK and we did a nice steady speed with others belting past us.

We set so that we would take meal breaks off the main roads, filling up at L'eclerc whenever we could, hence we NEVER bought gasoil on the motorways or dual carriageways. the difference was clear, €101.9 at L'eclerc (from menory) and €1.229 on the motorway (again from memory). It does not take long to benefit from the lower price and we only needed to fill up once during the journey back to Plymouth and then before getting back on the ferry (compare €101.9 per litre with £112.9 in UK (if you can find it) - ie roughly 85p c/w £1.13.

At those rates it is quite possible to recoup the tolls, but of course if we had stayed off the tolls we MIGHT have benefited but I agree that the French have a penchant for roundabouts and narrowing of roads - all of which requires gear changes and hence wrecks economy.

But I do like the repeaters on their lights - much easier to see than craning neck to see top light!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Re ,ROND-POINT . These are really new to France and have been adopted with some gusto! In place of the Carre-four, but beware as the french do tend to treat them as tout-droit (straight on)


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We keep off the toll roads at all costs as we are charged at rate 4 as we are over 3mtrs high and with a tag axle. We do have all the time in the world when we go through france. Our average speed on N/D roads is 35mph but we do see a lot and always stay on the village aires. Most of these are very well placed in the towns or villages so we enjoy france. If you are going somewhere to a set time you will have to use the toll roads.

steve & ann. -------------------- teensvan


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Gap Barcelonnette Cuneo*

Sure,
From Montelimar on the A7, we took the D941 via Nyons. (If driving S. you could take the road for Gap via Die instead.)
The Road No. changes, but you head for Gap, then S. for 12 km, then E. on the D900B and the D900. You follow the magnificent valley of the R.Ubaye, and cross the border at the Col de Larche, Colle della Maddalena.

We did not overnight on the Col, thinking it would be too cold. However, there is an excellent "Aire" in Italy, near Cuneo at Genola on the SS20. There is a Campervan outlet called Grosso Vacanze, who have a small carpark outside for campers, free electricity, acqua, scarico; also a good shop even for small spares such as window catches, plastic buttons etc.
N. 44.59772 E. 7.66062

(We came to Montelimar from the West, and found an excellent Aire at a tiny village called Aubignas, just W. of Montelimar. N.44.58722 E.4.63184)

On the way back we took the same route, and parked up at Mirabel-les Baronnies, just S.W of Nyons. (The locals pronounce it Neeyonce, just so's you know! Good olives and oil sold thereabouts.) Sweet little place with a nice Aire, no charge, just a slot in a wall if you feel like making a contribution. N.44.31289 E.5.10022)

Cheers!

Helen


----------



## 117778 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey thanks for all the info and opinions. 

i have less time than i thought with having to work longer than expected in the uk. 

my ferrys gets in to calais about 10.30pm on fri 28th so would like to get some driving done prob on the toll road,just to get some miles in. 

Is there any free Aires people could recommend?

just will want to get my head down for a few hrs. Then thinking of taken the non tolls to lausanne in switzerland.As there is some amazing views of the lake. then stay over around there somewhere, as its not too far from verbier for the final stretch. Pretty crammed in know but not much time from leaving 1 job and starting another.

many thanks


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*"we are charged at rate 4 as we are over 3mtrs high and with a tag axle"*

Hi Teensvan,I what you mean about Height & tag But at ALL but one toll booth we were charged at class 2,the other was class 3 ????.
The stretch between Paris / Boulonge automatic toll booth,class 4   (will not use that route again) :wink: :wink: 
Gary


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree about A16, Paris Boulogne - this is a shame as it is very quiet (perhaps because of the costs!) and does have excellent views and the Aire autoroutière de la Baie de Somme is well worth stopping at. It is accessible from both sides of the autoroute between motorwat exits 23 & 24 and has won prizes for innovation and environmental consideration. There is a tower to climb for a fabulous view over the whole region, an excellent tourist centre and some magnificent fish in the ponds.

We stayed in the dedicated and patrolled caravan and MH parking - it was quiet and friendly in early August! The restaurant(s) are fast, clean and efficient and not too expensive, there are showers and the like there and no charge for overnight parking.

We will revisit next time we go via Calais. 

But it is not really on a direct route to Switzerland in my opinion!


----------

